# Help! Please! I don't want my frogs to freeze!



## Minois (Dec 28, 2007)

My tank is too cold for my frogs and I don't want them to freeze. So I am in the "general health" forum so can you give me any ideas for warming my tank. My room is 63 degrees when it should be around 73. What kind of heating pad or light should I use to boost my temp say 10 degrees?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you know what the temps *within* your tank are during the day (with the lights on)? That could make a huge difference and mean that you won't need any external heating at all.

What size tank is it? What type of lights are you using? What type of frogs are in the tank?


----------



## Minois (Dec 28, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> Do you know what the temps *within* your tank are during the day (with the lights on)? That could make a huge difference and mean that you won't need any external heating at all.
> 
> What size tank is it? What type of lights are you using? What type of frogs are in the tank?


The tank is 20 G, I am using this really bright light, I don't know what k it is though. I have 3 d. auratus. The tank is roughly 64 degrees without light, but with a blanket on top.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The brighter the light - the more heat that it puts out (usually - although there are always exceptions). Do you suspend the light over the tank - or does it sit directly on top of the tank?

Get a thermometer and place it inside the tank - I think you will see that your temps will be closer to 70 or more - and within the range that your auratus will be happy.

Typically - there is more of an issue with keeping darts cool in the warmer months than warm in the cooler months.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you search the frognet archives, there are reports listed there where auratus have been a lot colder for significant periods of time. 

Ed


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

To keep my frogs warm I try to keep the light on at night, that way it should keep my tank warm during the colder nights and then I have the light of during the days when it is warmer. That helps prevent to much of a temperature change. If you need help keeping temps warm at night yuo could try using an electric blanket, I know it works when I'm cold at night it would probably do just as well for your frogs.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't keep the lights on all the time, if that's what you're talking about, Greg. Both the plants and the frogs need a night time to relax, keeping the lights on all the time will stress them both a lot. Really though, before you worry too much you need to find out what the temp is inside the tank. It's often very different from the room temp. Good luck!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Why not use a space heater? I used to do this in my last home because there was always a draft in my room in the winter. They aren't too expensive, and a worthy investment if you are having a heat issue...
Scott


----------



## Minois (Dec 28, 2007)

I moved the tank yesterday to a different room, and it went up 5 degrees. So they are at 70 in the afternoon, and as of now, 10.35 on the last day of 2007, the tank is 67 degrees. I know that is kind of cold so I am probably going to put a space heater in there for say... 2 hours at night to warm up the substrate for the night. I saw Matt has this pad heater he puts under the tank so I will see where I can buy one of those but first I will ask him how it works, (well or not well) and lastly, I think it might work, but I have this kind of crazy idea. You know those hand warmers? What if the tank goes below like 55 degrees? I crack one of those and the tank SOARS to 90's. But obviously I would take the warmer out before the tank reached 80.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Stick with the advise you have already been given in both of the threads. Quick temperature changes are not a good idea, so the hand warmer is not a good idea.


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

I would think that if you have a false bottom reservoir you could just put a decent small aquarium heater in the water and set it for 68 degrees. This will prevent the entire viv from cooling any lower and the lights during the day should give you a nice bump up to the 70s. This has been working for me in a sometimes cold room.

Of course, you need to monitor the temp a lot in the beginning so that you know what is going on in there.

-ben


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

You were right in that you don't want to leave the lights on all day, it can put a lot of stress on both your frogs and plants they need time to rest. I put the lights on at night because we have been having unusually cold nights here in southern California. I put the lights off during the day when it is warmer, that way my frogs can have some period of dark and not get to much of a temperature shift between the day and night. Also the idea of the space is a pretty good idea but you need to be careful with those things because they are known to be a signifigant fire hazard.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Heating an entire room with a space heater is not the most economical or ecological solution. The tank will be fine going down to even 60 degrees at night. Allowing it to warm during the day with an undertank heater. To prevent heat loss you can also put aluminum foil (shiny side in) behind the background picture on the outside of the tank (if you have one). Additionally you could insulate 3 to 5 of the sides with pink/blue insulation foam board.

Heating pads work well, just need to have one that puts out enough heat to warm the tank faster than it is cooling and within 2 hours of being put on.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

drbp said:


> I would think that if you have a false bottom reservoir you could just put a decent small aquarium heater in the water and set it for 68 degrees. This will prevent the entire viv from cooling any lower and the lights during the day should give you a nice bump up to the 70s. This has been working for me in a sometimes cold room.
> 
> Of course, you need to monitor the temp a lot in the beginning so that you know what is going on in there.
> 
> -ben


I'd go for that, or a heatpad on a seperate piece of glass below. If you put it on directly it'll get WAY to hot.


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

If you're really worried. I use a 100 watt infrared bulb suspended with the clamp it comes with. Its very easy to adjust the temp by moving it farther away or closer. You do need a thermometer in the tank though to tell you if it gets too hot. Is anybody that said they use a heating pad worried about cooking their frogs as happens with so many reptiles? or are they on thermostats?


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd use the heating pad as long as you don't dry out the tank.
If you use the heating pad and you let it warm also during the night it keeps the temps pretty steady during night & day. If you use a heating light it'll only heat up the viv during the daylight..


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

flyingkip said:


> I'd use the heating pad as long as you don't dry out the tank.
> If you use the heating pad and you let it warm also during the night it keeps the temps pretty steady during night & day. If you use a heating light it'll only heat up the viv during the daylight..


Maybe I don't understand. I have an infrared bulb that can be on 24/7. It shouldn't effect there sleep cycle at all.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a hard time regulating my temps in my tank (55 gal Exo) and bought a "Feature Comfort" electric oil filled radiator heater at Lowes for 36.00 it has a temp regulator and keeps temps from swinging back and forth (mid to low 70's, sometimes upper 70's). I have had it going now for about 2-3 months and check temps 3 times a day with an internal temp gauge and am very happy with the results. I am really speculative of putting any heating pad on the bottom of the tank due to risk of glass breakage. Just my opinion, we all have to try things that work for us.

-Beth


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Oops, forgot to attach the pics


----------

